

Sent mail in Thunderbird - dknight
http://intosimple.blogspot.com/2010/12/sent-mail-appears-in-thunderbirds-inbox.html

======
mike-cardwell
What are you talking about? What "web interface" ? Thunderbird doesn't come
with a "Web interface". If you download mail via POP3, it's obviously all
gonna go into a single folder, but if you download via IMAP, then it goes in
whatever folder it was on the server side...

